# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  korištena dječija oprema
Pozdrav svima!

Što mislite o kupovini polovne tj. korištene dječije opreme (kolica, sjedalice, hranilice, krevetići) za svoju djecu?

LP

----------


## zrinka

osim kod autosjedalice, koju treba dobro provjeriti, sve ostalo mi je ok za koristenje polovno...

nemam problema s tim da moje dijete mora imati sve novo, nekoristeno, i sl....neke su mi druge stvari vaznije...  :Smile:

----------

meni je isto ok da kupim nesto polovno(manje vise sve od robice do revetica i ormarica za presvlacenje) izuzetak su hodalica(to nikako ne bi kupila, ni novo ni polovno) i auto sjedalica(ona mora bit nova)

----------


## nevera

Auto sjedalica - i prva i druga nova....u poklonjenoj polovnoj spava mačka u hodniku... za nju je sasvim u redu, za moju kraljicu ni slučajno.

Baby-gym novi, jer nismo imali od koga posudit.

SVE ostalo rabljeno i potpuno funkcionalno !

----------


## mendula

> ..u poklonjenoj polovnoj spava mačka u hodniku..


Zaista, kraljevski tretman! Prijestolje.  :Grin:  

Ja sam uživala u kupovinama za prvo dijete. Za drugo mi je već bilo manje zanimljivo kupovat (osim što je sve već naslijedila od sestre). Čisto stvar načina na koji ćeš uživat u brizi za djecu. Kako kaže zrinka 


> neke su mi druge stvari vaznije...

----------


## paws

> ....u poklonjenoj polovnoj spava mačka u hodniku...


Možda nije pravo mjesto za ovo pitanje, ali me jako mući i ne znam gdje bi to pitala.
Termin mi je za 4 tjedna, a imam macu u stanu od 50kvadrata.
Naučena je na maximalnu pažnju i dopušteno joj je skoro sve, ide nama u krevet i svuda po stanu.
Jako me brine šta i kako sa njom kada dođe bebica?
Molim te tvoja iskustva, možda mi pomognu.  :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

paws, ja sam imala macu u trudnoći. i njoj je bilo dopušteno sve. ipak, kad sam počela namještati stvari za bebu - ona je skakala u kinderbet i u kolica, valjala se po robici (za pranje   :Grin:  ). zatvarala sam vrata sobe - ali je ona skakala na policu, i šapicama otvarala kvaku  :? ...

dala sam ju na udomljenje, jer se nisam usudila riskirati.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dia

mi imamo psa
negdje sam procitala dobar savjet da pocnes zivotinju uciti na neke nove stvari prije nego dode beba u kucu
tako ona to nece povezati sa bebom i biti ljubomorna na nju
probaj te neke stvari limitirati jos sada, imas vremena

----------


## nevera

Žao mi je što nisam vidjela tvoje pitanje prije, ali evo....
maca je još uvijek s nama, zdrava, živa i malo manje vesela, jer više nije prva i jedina, ali snalazi se...
Prvih dana kad sam došla iz bolnice bile smo " zatvorene " u sobi i tamo nije dolazila, iako je bila navikla, cmoljila je pred vratima i tulila, ali kako tek rođene bebice imaju čvrsti san, to joj nije smetalo.
Navečer prije tuširanja, uzela bi macu u krilo i mazila se s njom, a onda pranje i čista roba.
Tako sam bila razapeta između njih dvije.
A sad je već sve za 5. S tim da maca baš ne voli malenu, jer samo gleda priliku kako će joj počupati uši ili rep, jednom ju je malo i pogrebala, ali sad je malena pametnija, pa joj prilazi s leđa  :Laughing:  
Zna se desiti da ujutro spavamo svi u krevetu ja, mm i malecka, a maca viri ispod kreveta.
O da bilo je i zaboravljenih vrata, pa sam ih znala naći oba dvije u kindaču, svaku sa svoje strane, užas, iako obožavam macu, kad sam to vidjela sam poludila, ali eto....
Pusa, nedaj macu

----------

